# Raccourcis clavier avec Parallels Desktop



## boiperso (21 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir 
Lorsque je fais des raccourcis clavier sur w10 que j’utilise sur mac ça ne fonctionne pas sur windows 10. Par ex = cmd + b pour écrire en gras dans Word
Auriez-vous une idée ?
Merci


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> Auriez-vous une idée ?


Oui, faire l'effort de mémoriser que sous Windows il n'y a pas de touche cmd et qu'il faut utiliser la touche *ctrl*... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...-en-gras-7d24f3e1-74c1-47f2-88b0-2601779f7cb2 ...


----------



## boiperso (22 Mars 2021)

oui, mais même avec Ctrl (que j'ai essayé ) ça ne marche pas


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> oui, mais même avec Ctrl (que j'ai essayé ) ça ne marche pas


Là, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de regarder dans les réglages de Parallels Desktop, quel est le type de clavier que tu as sélectionné. Par défaut, dans une version de Windows, ce sera pour un raccourci quelconque toujours en premier la touche *ctrl*.

Pour rappel, les raccourcis sous Windows... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...-windows-dcc61a57-8ff0-cffe-9796-cb9706c75eec


----------



## boiperso (22 Mars 2021)

ah ok c'est pas le même raccourci. 
Pour le gras sur Mac c'est cmd +B et sur Windows c'est Ctrl + G
Merci pour l'échange !


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> ah ok c'est pas le même raccourci.
> Pour le gras sur Mac c'est cmd +B et sur Windows c'est Ctrl + G
> Merci pour l'échange !


Ce n'était pas si dur.


----------

